# Ruger Bisley .480



## pacecars (Feb 18, 2016)

Just won an auction for a Ruger Bisley .480 at a decent price. Should make a dandy pig, deer and bear gun.


----------



## watermedic (Feb 18, 2016)

You will like it.

May want to get a set of grips for it though.

The wood factory ones aren't very forgiving.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 18, 2016)

You gonna handload?  I would love a 400 gr / 1100 fps handgun.  Subsonic at the muzzle and huge retained energy downrange.
If you do try the Cast Performance LBT bullets - you wont regret it.
And a Lee factory crimp die.

Good luck and congrats !!


----------



## pacecars (Feb 18, 2016)

I will be casting some LBT 400 LFN bullets at about 1000 fps or so. That should take care of pretty much anything it is pointed at. Right after I won the auction I went on the Simply Rugged website and they had a ready made holster specifically for this gun, so needless to say it is on the way to me.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 19, 2016)

X2 on the grips.  One of the few guns I never care to shoot again.


----------



## Golden Bear (Feb 19, 2016)

I love the 480 Ruger! I think it fits in there good between the 44 Mag and the 454 Casull in both performance and recoil with the factory loads. I have it in a Super Redhawk and the hogue grips are good and I would love the bisley to help roll the recoil. Enjoy! it will be a dandy in that 6.5" barrel!


----------



## jmoser (Feb 23, 2016)

I have 2 SRH .454s and last time I was in a bicycle shop they had a pair of fingerless padded gloves that seemed perfect for handgun use.
Not cheap so I have been meaning to bring a spare set of grips with me so I can try them on and see if the padding is in the right spots.

20 full house .454 loads and my hand just plain hurts; its brutal.

My Vaquero has Bisley grip frame and its OK with even the hottest 45 Colt loads; I have thin wood grip panels on it.  But - the .480 is a big step up !!!

Have fun with the .480 !!


----------



## pacecars (Feb 27, 2016)

My only complaint with the .480 is the way the grips fit. I have read that it is a common problem with this run of the .454 and .480 throughout. On my gun it looks like the grips were just drilled slightly off center so they was metal showing on the frontand wood proud on the back so you cant just sand them down to fit. I just got some beautiful faux ivory grips from Boone Trading Company to replace them and hopefully the fit will be better. I got the aged grips and the look fantastic. I might need to find someone to scrimshaw on them.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 1, 2016)

Changed my mind on the grips and decided to have some custom grips fitted. I just need to figure out who and what material now!


----------



## jmoser (Mar 1, 2016)

I fit and finished my own grips on the Bisley from birds eye maple, very thin panels.  Nice looking and not bad even with hottest 335 gr .45 Colt +P handloads.
Bought the unfinished rough cut panels and just sanded them down, tung oil finish.


----------



## watermedic (Mar 3, 2016)

.45 Colt +P or .44 Mag isn't even in the same zip code compared to the .480 Ruger or .454 Casull.

Sorry but 45 colt is plinking ammo.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 31, 2016)

I was about to send it off for some custom grips when my wife gave me some Ajax faux ivory grips and they actually fit great. So before I do the grips I am going to send it to Jack Huntington and have him do an action job and give it the free spin pawl treatment and put a new front sight blade on it.


----------



## pacecars (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## thc_clubPres (Jul 7, 2016)

nice.   going with irons only


----------



## Bam Bam (Jul 9, 2016)

I want one of These to Tote any or all the Time while Hunting,Fishing,Trumping around in the Woods etc etc etc

44 mag!


----------



## pacecars (Jul 11, 2016)

I would love to have a .480 Bisley with a 4 inch barrel


----------

